# apropo figure 8 slingshot



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

hi folks

i see a lot of variations of the figure 8 slingshot

and wanna ask which banding method works better for this kind of slingshot

metro grade first one http://metrogradegoods.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/505-Yoke-Hero.jpg

the second one http://metrogradegoods.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/MAR_2173.jpg

or some else?


----------



## TheDaddy187 (Jun 21, 2014)

of the 2, i prefer the first... 
however, i would wrap and tuck flatbands...
both of the pics show material removal which could weaken the frame
sometimes the most simple plan is the best


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Having handled and used both, the second one is much more user friendly and shoots better. Especially if you are going to be shooting tubes.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

i see this

ok it is not a figure 8 but i mean the banding method










it is similar to Eric Au second method but (i think) easier to make..


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I have one of the second method ones, shoots very well.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

are there somewhere on the forum detailded instruction with measure for making?

i see some picture and videos but they are (for me) not clear enough


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

I have the 1st simple and easyer to band excellent shooter !


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

I also have a figure 8 that i tweaked for myself with the hole located on the sides ,

allso found this neat lil phone holster at auto zone that holds my phone and a pocket for my

EDC slingshots .


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Lunasling can I ask u some questions?


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Widget said:


> Lunasling can I ask u some questions?
> 
> sure shoot !


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

How high is the fork? 
How many CM is the hole placed from the top of the fork? 
How big is the hole for tubes?
Can you post a photo without the tubes installed?


----------

